# last night



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2017)

Me, trying to convince the very obviously drunk and overdosed guy to go with me to the hospital.


----------



## StCEMT (May 25, 2017)

Me when the homeless drunk doesn't want to go and the cop tells him to walk away if or get arrested for DIP.






30 minutes later 2 blocks or so away after clearing the psych call.


----------



## Seirende (May 27, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Me, trying to convince the very obviously drunk and overdosed guy to go with me to the hospital.



Are you Linda or Mateo in this analogy?

(My crew may or may not have played this video for a supervisor whose name is Linda).


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 27, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Are you Linda or Mateo in this analogy?
> 
> (My crew may or may not have played this video for a supervisor whose name is Linda).



I was Linda. I was gonna put pow pows oh his butt. 

But, he would up shoving the cop and went away in cuffs. So, it was all good.


----------

